# 1990 Stanza - Newbie with lots of questions



## hartley (May 22, 2006)

I have a Canadian 1990 Stanza. A great car but have some questions.

1. How do I reduce the idle speed (it runs about 1200 - I expect it should be about 800 to 900)?

2. Where is the least expensive place to purchase a passenger headlight (I have found one net source at $132.00)?

3. My auto tranny when pushed hard to accelerate or climb a hill drops down a gear as it should but when I back off sometimes it does not reengage in the higher gear and the engine revs in a freewheeling mode until I back off the pedal and its revs die right down. Can that be repaired or are we near new tranny time (200,000 KMS - approx 120,000 highway :mi)?

 

Thanks for any help on these issues. Hartley


----------

